# RIP the Wii



## HookeyStreet (Sep 19, 2010)

So, I bit the bullet and picked up the Playstation Move Starter Pack (1x motion controller, Eye camera & starter disc) an extra Motion controller and Start The Party (game).

This thing is FUN!!!!!!!!  The whole family are going nuts over it, even the wife FFS! 

Its so much more responsive and accurate than the Wii.  You actually feel like your in control, not just pretending to be like on the Wii.

Nintendo better do something drastic, ie release the Wii 2 (or Wii HD) because this thing is going to sell well.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Sep 19, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> So, I bit the bullet and picked up the Playstation Move Starter Pack (1x motion controller, Eye camera & starter disc) an extra Motion controller and Start The Party (game).
> 
> This thing is FUN!!!!!!!!  The whole family are going nuts over it, even the wife FFS!
> 
> ...



Wii motion plus is just as accurate.  They also currently have a larger, more well developed library of titles were stuff actually happens, not like Shoot, Fight, and The Wavy Stick Game.

I give your fam say 4 days before the coolness factor wears off and they realize the games are lame and stop.  Playstation better do something drastic, like release a game for it worth playing and not these test games.


----------



## garyinhere (Sep 19, 2010)

was wondering if it was worth the purchase...been waiting on some people to buy it and let me know!
I've only used my ps3 for streaming the past 8 months so this might revitalize it!


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 19, 2010)

I think one thing that you have to remember is that the Wii uses motion control as a standard controller, it's not an attachment. So i think you really aren't going to get that level of fluid/indepth motion control with the Wii, as it has to use it in all of it's games as opposed to Kinect and Move where you have certain games developed for that attachment.

I don't think Nintendo will do anything drastic to compete with them, they already have the most units sold out of all the consoles and they are already achieving there goal with the Wii, which is just getting everyone in on the action. As long as the Wii is still the cheapest console, it will always appeal more to the mainstream.

I have a PS3 and i still have yet to give Move a try, but really, the games so far out for move don't appeal to me and my family isn't very huge on getting together to play games anyways.


----------



## zehpavora (Sep 19, 2010)

Wasn't Sony the one that bashed Nintendo because they were making a controller full based on motion sensors? Now they are the ones trying to take the crown?

Yeah, in my opinion, that's too late. Sony should put more effort in better controllers before making the console, but that's just my opinion... 

Do not call me a fanboy, I have both the PS3 and the Wii. Don't play either anymore, just the PC. The PS3 has been downgraded to a Media Server Receiver and the Wii to a Dust Collector (it gets played when I get some friends over and Super Smash bros is close enough).


----------



## KainXS (Sep 19, 2010)

it was inevitable, sony and ms did bash them but money moves you know,

If I had to pick I would pick none of them, on the wii most of the games suck in my opinion(most are for kids) I have used it only at a friends house(I don't have a motion plus for mine) and as for ps move, he has that too and that time i used it it did feel more accurate vs the motion plus but they're aren't really any games for it(only demos), and its still unproven.

I mean the way I see it the gameplay will be most important but in terms of the graphics wii can't match ps3/360 and some people are dumb enough to buy games with the oh it looks good mentality, if sony and microsoft spin that nintendo will be in trouble.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 19, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Wii motion plus is just as accurate.  They also currently have a larger, more well developed library of titles were stuff actually happens, not like Shoot, Fight, and The Wavy Stick Game.
> 
> I give your fam say 4 days before the coolness factor wears off and they realize the games are lame and stop.  Playstation better do something drastic, like release a game for it worth playing and not these test games.



The Move has only just come out, so of course the Wii has the larger games library   One thing the PS3 can offer over the Wii, is graphics quality.  When the game devs start using the Move technology for 'real' gaming, ie Killzone 3, Wii owners will realise that they have nothing more than a GameCube 2.0 

Im a big 360 fan, but I cant even see Kinect topping Move.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 19, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I don't think Nintendo will do anything drastic to compete with them, they already have the most units sold out of all the consoles



not to mention (though i will) they are the only console whose hardware sells for a profit.  360 sells at a loss and PS3 at an even larger one , and they make it up on software.  Wii has already made a substantial profit for nintendo before it even gets started in software sales.


----------



## Perseid (Sep 19, 2010)

Here's the problem. It's very unlikely Move(or Kinect) will be used for 'real' gaming. The Wii came with a Wiimote and Nunchuck, so everyone has one, so the developer of a Wii game doesn't have to worry whether they should support the Wiimote or not. With pretty much all after-market accessories like Move/Kinect and even the Wii MotionPlus, you get this catch 22 that developers don't want to depend on the device because they don't know if customers will buy them and customers won't buy them because they don't know if developers will support them.

I don't at all see a bright future for Move or Kinect.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 19, 2010)

Perseid said:


> Here's the problem. It's very unlikely Move(or Kinect) will be used for 'real' gaming. The Wii came with a Wiimote and Nunchuck, so everyone has one, so the developer of a Wii game doesn't have to worry whether they should support the Wiimote or not. With pretty much all after-market accessories like Move/Kinect and even the Wii MotionPlus, you get this catch 22 that developers don't want to depend on the device because they don't know if customers will buy them and customers won't buy them because they don't know if developers will support them.
> 
> I don't at all see a bright future for Move or Kinect.



I beg to differ.  Sony and Xbox will not release peripherals and then not push, entice, force publishers and devs to at least support it.

it will not be required for most games, but it will be supported ... and hopefully done well enough.

regardless.... i'm waiting.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 19, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> The Move has only just come out, so of course the Wii has the larger games library   One thing the PS3 can offer over the Wii, is graphics quality.  When the game devs start using the Move technology for 'real' gaming, ie Killzone 3, Wii owners will realise that they have nothing more than a GameCube 2.0
> 
> Im a big 360 fan, but I cant even see Kinect topping Move.



Move nor Kinect will never reach the status of the Wii, as i just said before, the Wii is catering motion out of the box towards the mainstream market as well as everyone else. It's more then just who's motion control feels better. ''real'' gaming is debatable, the Wii offers some fantastic games that the other consoles don't have and puts it's motion controls to work.


----------



## KainXS (Sep 19, 2010)

no it depends on how they advertise it, 

for example, when that 360 dashboard update hits, they will spam kinect to hell and back, the dashboard itself is even designed around the kinect, so you will know that there is a kinect, move on the other hand, their are commercials but commercials aren't enough, sony needs to advertise more.

but you can bet come this christmas, kinect will be spammed everywhere by ms, music videos, movies, pornos, everywhere, sony . . . . . . might have move left in the shadow though.


----------



## Dent1 (Sep 19, 2010)

digibucc said:


> not to mention (though i will) they are the only console whose hardware sells for a profit.  360 sells at a loss and PS3 at an even larger one , and they make it up on software.  Wii has already made a substantial profit for nintendo before it even gets started in software sales.



That was the case initially, the 360 sold at a loss, but in the last year or so the 360s sales have been 100% profit. I can not say the same about the PS3.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 19, 2010)

KainXS said:


> no it depends on how they advertise it,
> 
> for example, when that 360 dashboard update hits, they will spam kinect to hell and back, the dashboard itself is even designed around the kinect, so you will know that there is a kinect, move on the other hand, their are commercials but commercials aren't enough, sony needs to advertise more.
> 
> but you can bet come this christmas, kinect will be spammed everywhere by ms, music videos, movies, pornos, everywhere, sony . . . . . . might have move left in the shadow though.



It's more then a matter of advertising though, i mean even price wise, most people don't know the difference between the motion controls each company offers. All they know if they want motion controls in their games and they're going the cheapest route to get there, and that would make the Wii the most viable option, then again it depends on the person, if you already have a PS3 or 360, then it's a different story.

Most people know the what the Wii is and it's motion control, but most don't about Move or Kinect and no matter how much they advertise it it won't reach the high of the Wii. Because as i said, people associate motion control with that system, no who just want's to play casual motion games would spend a bunch of time looking into it. They want the cheapest and the one they have heard of the most.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 19, 2010)

zehpavora said:


> Wasn't Sony the one that bashed Nintendo because they were making a controller full based on motion sensors? Now they are the ones trying to take the crown?
> 
> Yeah, in my opinion, that's too late. Sony should put more effort in better controllers before making the console, but that's just my opinion...
> 
> Do not call me a fanboy, I have both the PS3 and the Wii. Don't play either anymore, just the PC. The PS3 has been downgraded to a Media Server Receiver and the Wii to a Dust Collector (it gets played when I get some friends over and Super Smash bros is close enough).



I didn't felt bad about the nintendo stuff , because we played the shit out of GCN and N64 , i was younger and we were always having parties and birthdays so we were playing starfoxes fzeros and smashbros , but why everybody think Wii is a dust collector , is simple , you're grown up , you don't have these parties all the time in the house , and a lot of people taken their roots in schools and ways and you get to know new friends ... that's basically the thing. You get to do a lot of stuff , so you're not at home always right , so that's what it is for me , and i don't feel bad about it , still , SOMETIMEs happens that we get to play togater but rarely, but i still have save data and all the records , how many hours i played consoles , it's easily more than any other game but more you grow up less you play that's normal.


----------



## KingPing (Sep 19, 2010)

You all know there is a gameplay video of Killzone 3 with the move, and to me it sucks to much. The guy actually said there is a button that auto aims when close to an enemy, and the way it moves is annoying. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5EXdbrfq2w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-hjmku8HCM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkF579ekwCw

 Move is really cool, but for certain games, real gaming should be played with real controllers (real gaming shouldn't have any sort of auto aim) and in the case on a FPS  that would be a mouse and a keyboard, or at least they should  release an hybrid controller-mouse or something.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 19, 2010)

TheLaughingMan said:


> Wii motion plus is just as accurate.  They also currently have a larger, more well developed library of titles were stuff actually happens, not like Shoot, Fight, and The Wavy Stick Game.
> 
> I give your fam say 4 days before the coolness factor wears off and they realize the games are lame and stop.  Playstation better do something drastic, like release a game for it worth playing and not these test games.



Is it really just as accurate, I don't really research any of this crap because I hate the idea of motion controllers, but I thought because of the camera that the PS Move would be more accurate, unless the Wii's getting that also.

And if his family was entertained with the Wii, I doubt it will wear off, the Wii has worn off me and I have played for maybe 10 min, if it doesn't wear off fast from something thats "eh", then it probably won't wear off easily.



CDdude55 said:


> Move nor Kinect will never reach the status of the Wii, as i just said before, the Wii is catering motion out of the box towards the mainstream market as well as everyone else. It's more then just who's motion control feels better. ''real'' gaming is debatable, the Wii offers some fantastic games that the other consoles don't have and puts it's motion controls to work.



I don't think they are going for Wii status, they aren't depending on this, it's just another weapon for the arsenal, just like PS isn't banking on everyone rushing out and buying a TV that supports 3D for their console. 

The Wii is the big dog in the motion market, but the motion market is mostly casual gamers. Almost everyone I know with one, is someone older who never ever though of buying a console before. My theory is, when Sega got beat senseless out of the Game by Sony and M$, they crapped their pants, their previous gen console sold low numbers and had games subpar to the rest, so they thought up a new market... people who aren't into gaming. And it paid off, what they did was unexpected, and they proved something would work that people didn't see coming. But the truth is, is the 360 nor the PS3 have that same audience, and they aren't going to alienate their audience to get it, but they want a little cut of the pie also. Nintendo has done a great job by dropping out of the higher end consoles, and yet still finding a massive way to profit, but it's different markets.



KingPing said:


> You all know there is a gameplay video of Killzone 3 with the move, and to me it sucks to much. The guy actually said there is a button that auto aims when close to an enemy, and the way it moves is annoying.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5EXdbrfq2w
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-hjmku8HCM
> ...



If your looking for an amazing FPS on a console, thats the first problem. Almost all of them have some sort of auto aim assist to make up for the slow turning speed compared to mouse/keyboard. For certain games (real games/fps) they should be played with a keyboard and mouse, not a controller, I'll leave controllers to racing and fighting games. And your won't see mouse/keyboard on console because they went wireless, and they want simple, sit down on your couch, kick back, relax, play some games, they dont want you to have flat surfaces and a desk, or resting them on your lap and to your side.


----------



## KingPing (Sep 19, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> If your looking for an amazing FPS on a console, thats the first problem. Almost all of them have some sort of auto aim assist to make up for the slow turning speed compared to mouse/keyboard. For certain games (real games/fps) they should be played with a keyboard and mouse, not a controller, I'll leave controllers to racing and fighting games.




JAJAJAJAJA, an amazing FPS on a console,that's a good one

Auto aim = cheating.:shadedshu

I'm not looking for a console FPS (thanks god) i was just pointing out that, the way move is implemented in killzone 3 is lame.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 19, 2010)

Sony can't even release enough good games to put the PS3 above the 360 or Wii using their 3rd generation console based on standard controllers so what makes Sony think this will change anything for them. 90% of the games Sony release for Move will be more or less copies of what nintendo has already done.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Sep 19, 2010)

KingPing said:


> JAJAJAJAJA, an amazing FPS on a console,that's a good one
> 
> Auto aim = cheating.:shadedshu
> 
> I'm not looking for a console FPS (thanks god) i was just pointing out that, the way move is implemented in killzone 3 is lame.



I know, I'm just saying that looking for an FPS on a console in the first place is the wrong place to look.



TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Sony can't even release enough good games to put the PS3 above the 360 or Wii using their 3rd generation console based on standard controllers so what makes Sony think this will change anything for them. 90% of the games Sony release for Move will be more or less copies of what nintendo has already done.



The PS3 has many more exclusives that are better games now days, the past of "xbox has halo so it's exclusives are better" is long gone, the ps3 exclusives have been better for quite a while now, a lot of great games to buy. Some games might be copies, but they aren't just making copy games, they are implementing move into games that have been exclusives, like said above, Killzone, Little Big Planet 2, Infamous 2, Oddworld: Strangers Wrath, R.U.S.E, SOCOM 4, Time Crisis, Tron, and a ton more. That list of game is almost all exclusives, and had prequels that were awesome, and are almost all types of games that Nintendo doesn't have games out like them. They aren't trying to make another Wii fit here, there will be some kiddie games and casual games to pull in that market that bought them as cheap media/Bluray players, that they actually want to get to play their games, but they are trying to hit their core market with this more so, even games like NBA 2K11 is suppose to support it.


----------



## DaveK (Sep 19, 2010)

The Wii, Kinect and Move all suck. I like to kick back on the couch, put my feet up and play some games. If I want to move around, I'll go outside. When I play video games, I like to do things I can't do in reality and if I want to play FPS or racing games I don't want to be flailing like an idiot. Everything else I can just do in real life.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 19, 2010)

DaveK said:


> The Wii, Kinect and Move all suck. I like to kick back on the couch, put my feet up and play some games. If I want to move around, I'll go outside. When I play video games, I like to do things I can't do in reality and if I want to play FPS or racing games I don't want to be flailing like an idiot. Everything else I can just do in real life.



Me too, but I have to admit, Im enjoying Move at the moment.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 19, 2010)

DaveK said:


> The Wii, Kinect and Move all suck. I like to kick back on the couch, put my feet up and play some games. If I want to move around, I'll go outside. When I play video games, I like to do things I can't do in reality and if I want to play FPS or racing games I don't want to be flailing like an idiot. Everything else I can just do in real life.



Reminded me of this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfEGdiJRYa0&p=D9E8672205337AB7&playnext=1&index=37

Hilarious.


----------



## NinkobEi (Sep 19, 2010)

Nintendo has already made several times the cash that sony could ever hope to make on their PS3. Nintendo isn't hurting I assure you ;P A newer wii will be around sooner than the ps4.


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 19, 2010)

digibucc said:


> not to mention (though i will) they are the only console whose hardware sells for a profit.  360 sells at a loss and PS3 at an even larger one , and they make it up on software.  Wii has already made a substantial profit for nintendo before it even gets started in software sales.



The PS3 is selling for a small profit now.  Not sure about the 360 though I imagine they've done the same and have a small profit on it.  link


----------



## DaveK (Sep 19, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Reminded me of this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfEGdiJRYa0&p=D9E8672205337AB7&playnext=1&index=37
> 
> Hilarious.



That video is pretty much how I feel about motion controls. They're a gimmick to me. I'm not a casual gamer so all this casual crap Microsoft is putting into the 360 is useless because they aren't doing anything for their core/hardcore audience.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm not much of a wii fan, good start for an idea but really terrible execution, and it seems nobody plays these games for more than a week and then only once a month. So I really don't understand why anyone at all would be excited about move, it's wii hd without any games. At least kinect is technologically interesting and has a lot of creative potential.


----------



## zehpavora (Sep 20, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> I didn't felt bad about the nintendo stuff , because we played the shit out of GCN and N64 , i was younger and we were always having parties and birthdays so we were playing starfoxes fzeros and smashbros , but why everybody think Wii is a dust collector , is simple , you're grown up , you don't have these parties all the time in the house , and a lot of people taken their roots in schools and ways and you get to know new friends ... that's basically the thing. You get to do a lot of stuff , so you're not at home always right , so that's what it is for me , and i don't feel bad about it , still , SOMETIMEs happens that we get to play togater but rarely, but i still have save data and all the records , how many hours i played consoles , it's easily more than any other game but more you grow up less you play that's normal.



I didn't mean "Dust-Collector" as a bad thing. I agree with you in most parts. I still own a working (though the looks are a little damaged) N64, NGC, and the Wii. My dad (yes, my dad, who's 52 years old) owns the PS2 and 3.

I think that the XBox and the PS3 are trying to compete with the PC, since thier strategy is to go to hardware & looks. That's not good at all, since the consoles stay in the market for 5+ years, while new PC hardware comes out every month or so, it's just impossible to keep up.

Nintendo, however, goes for the "Fun-Factor". The games are not the best looking games ever, but they are fun to play and are very elaborated. I'm not saying that the XBox and PSs don't have/had games that were fun. I'm saying that they are oriented at visuals more than gameplay.

What really saddens me though, is the fact that the PC is the one that innovates in hardware but gets all those horrible-made ports...


----------



## wahdangun (Sep 20, 2010)

digibucc said:


> I beg to differ.  Sony and Xbox will not release peripherals and then not push, entice, force publishers and devs to at least support it.
> 
> it will not be required for most games, but it will be supported ... and hopefully done well enough.
> 
> regardless.... i'm waiting.



hmm so what do you think about HD-dvd for xbox ? 

or how about sega 32x ?


----------



## theonedub (Sep 20, 2010)

Heavy Rain was made for Move. Its patch for Move support should be ready soon too.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 20, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> hmm so what do you think about HD-dvd for xbox ?
> 
> or how about sega 32x ?



i recognize that it has happened in the past - and will happen in the future. I just don't see that as the case this time, I spoke wrong.... been doing that lately ;(


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 20, 2010)

So now you have a wannabe PC turned in to a wannabe Wii. Sony/Xbox fail sandwich.


----------



## wahdangun (Sep 20, 2010)

digibucc said:


> i recognize that it has happened in the past - and will happen in the future. I just don't see that as the case this time, I spoke wrong.... been doing that lately ;(



yeah, lucky for me i never buy X-box and the HD-dvd, i almost take the bite, but i go for PS3 eventually, but ms really piss out a lot of people because ms promised they will release  games for HD-dvd

i hope this time ms can keep their promise for kinec


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 20, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> yeah, lucky for me i never buy X-box and the HD-dvd, i almost take the bite, but i go for PS3 eventually, but ms really piss out a lot of people because ms promised they will release  games for HD-dvd
> 
> i hope this time ms can keep their promise for kinec



Microsoft promised to released games on HD DVD?, well HD DVD failed out to Blu-ray, so i don't think they will holding that promise anymore.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 20, 2010)

Why do you fight the Wii's blatant superiority in the console world? Even the demigods Sony and Microsoft have officially caved. Its over. Wii won.


----------



## digibucc (Sep 20, 2010)

over the years i've got all 3 ... I rarely use the wii , the ps 3 and xbox are about equal off and on. depends on the game I want to play. 

but numbers don't lie, and mailman is right.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 20, 2010)

digibucc said:


> over the years i've got all 3 ... I rarely use the wii , the ps 3 and xbox are about equal off and on. depends on the game I want to play.
> 
> but numbers don't lie, and mailman is right.



Same hear, i haven't touched my Wii in ages.(no pun intended lol)

Then again i haven't touched any of my consoles in a while.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 20, 2010)

The Move is simply FANTASTIC! I've never played a single game with my family till now. We all love it and we all enjoy it and thing just works! 

Super accurate! Like when playing Pong you can actually move up to the net and spike it hard or move back and save a ball! ITA JUST AMAZING! 

I was going to get Ruse on the PC but SCREW THAT! I'm playing it using MOVE! HAHA! You've never seen motion control like this at home trust me Wii ain't got crap on this, just wait for a killer library and A PS3 Fit to come out and this this will be platinum for sure. Man my PS3 was dormant but now with the JailBreak and move I haven't touched my PC to play games, thats just not like me at all. Can't wait for steam to come out on PS3 man Sony is doing wonders.

Oh and I agree. RIP WII


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 20, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I'm not much of a wii fan, good start for an idea but really terrible execution, and it seems nobody plays these games for more than a week and then only once a month. So I really don't understand why anyone at all would be excited about move, it's wii hd without any games. At least kinect is technologically interesting and has a lot of creative potential.



Why you think so, I am playin it every day since i bought my PS move.I got tiger woods pga 11 and it plays awsome with move.and RE5 same way and there will be loads of other games in future not only casual games like mostly sport games but action games aswell.SO its only a matter of time when move will kick gamepad in a**


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 20, 2010)

Arciks said:


> Why you think so, I am playin it every day since i bought my PS move.I got tiger woods pga 11 and it plays awsome with move.and RE5 same way and there will be loads of other games in future not only casual games like mostly sport games but action games aswell.SO its only a matter of time when move will kick gamepad in a**



I feel the same way but I won't go as far as to say it will replace it.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> The Move has only just come out, so of course the Wii has the larger games library   One thing the PS3 can offer over the Wii, is graphics quality.  When the game devs start using the Move technology for 'real' gaming, ie Killzone 3, Wii owners will realise that they have nothing more than a GameCube 2.0
> 
> Im a big 360 fan, but I cant even see Kinect topping Move.



Motion controllers will never be for real gaming. And 90% of everyone I know tires of Wii, not because of the graphics, but because motion control games are nothing more than gimmicks, and stop being fun after a while. Not to mention, most everyone I know feel it kinda defeats the purpose of video gaming to be swinging crap around like an idiot.

My Wii is essentially just an emulator now. I'll never even consider buying Move, ever.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 20, 2010)

Motion controller is not for hardcore gamers. I will get the PS Move just because I don't want to buy the Wii, and because I want to swing crap around like an idiot!


----------



## Jaffakeik (Sep 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Motion controllers will never be for real gaming. And 90% of everyone I know tires of Wii, not because of the graphics, but because motion control games are nothing more than gimmicks, and stop being fun after a while. Not to mention, most everyone I know feel it kinda defeats the purpose of video gaming to be swinging crap around like an idiot.
> 
> My Wii is essentially just an emulator now. I'll never even consider buying Move, ever.



In shooting games I would consider move as a mouse that lucks  in ps3 so its faster to aim and more accurate than with gamepad I think


----------



## Wile E (Sep 20, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> yeah, lucky for me i never buy X-box and the HD-dvd, i almost take the bite, but i go for PS3 eventually, but ms really piss out a lot of people because ms promised they will release  games for HD-dvd
> 
> i hope this time ms can keep their promise for kinec





CDdude55 said:


> Microsoft promised to released games on HD DVD?, well HD DVD failed out to Blu-ray, so i don't think they will holding that promise anymore.



No, MS said from the very beginning that they *would not* release games on HD-DVD.

And I did buy an HD-DVD add on. But I did it mostly for the PC, as it was the cheapest HD-DVD rom at the time.



Arciks said:


> In shooting games I would consider move as a mouse that lucks  in ps3 so its faster to aim and more accurate than with gamepad I think



Shooting games belong on PC anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 20, 2010)

My feelings on this are Move/Kinect are stupid gimmicks that will never go anywhere..
Wii is Garbage and has been from day 1 Funny how the Wii outsells for consoles but where are they on Game sales?..

I believe MS is selling something 2x more games than Wii with fewer consoles being sold..
That really speaks Volumes imo.

Wii is cheaper for a reason..
and it's comtrollers are Garbage imo


----------



## mdsx1950 (Sep 20, 2010)

Wii users and ""Move"" users aren't gamers. Real gamers, game on PC


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 20, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why do you fight the Wii's blatant superiority in the console world? Even the demigods Sony and Microsoft have officially caved. Its over. Wii won.



Spoken like a true Wii fanboi   How many people own Wii's, yet they sit there gathering dust?  let me tell you, a lot 



mdsx1950 said:


> Wii users and ""Move"" users aren't gamers. Real gamers, game on PC



Anyone that likes to play video games, is a 'gamer'   No matter what platform you play them on.  The fact that consoles have a bigger games catalogue than the PC is what draws me to them.  Yeah, I enjoy FPS titles on the PC, but thats where it starts and ends really.  I like having the option to play anything ie Halo Reach, Dead Rising 2, God of War III, Heavy Rain.....not just FPS or RTS titles


----------



## Wile E (Sep 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Anyone that likes to play video games, is a 'gamer' No matter what platfiorm you play them on



Nope. There are wannabe gamers, and real gamers. Real gamers use a PC and only use consoles for sports and exclusives.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Nope. There are wannabe gamers, and real gamers. Real gamers use a PC and only use consoles for sports and exclusives.



LOL, thats ridiculous.  Surely, to be an hardcore gamer, it depends on the amount of time you spend playing games and the number of titles you play or have played.

I would still class someone that plays a NES all day as a gamer.  Its not about what platform you use, its about dedication.

So, because I dont PC game anymore, Im not a gamer?  Ive had pretty much every console since the Atari and have also owned good gaming rigs.  I would hate to think how many games Ive played in my lifetime.  Ive seen both worlds, console gaming and PC gaming, but just because I now prefer to use a console for gaming, it doesnt mean Im no longer a gamer!  

What your saying just feeds the statement about PC gamers being arrogant and elitest.

Saying "your only a gamer if you use a PC!", is like saying "your not a driver if you dont have a Ferrari!", its called bullshit!


----------



## Frizz (Sep 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Nope. There are wannabe gamers, and real gamers. Real gamers use a PC and only use consoles for sports and exclusives.



I only use my consoles for friends fam and exclusives.  But not sure I'd go so far as to call non PC gamers wannabes. 

Anyway camera motion sensors will always be superior and all, but it really depends on the games. Killzone 3 so far is looking good, and with the move capability its looking pretty tall with eliminating the gamepad disadvantage with aiming.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 20, 2010)

randomflip said:


> I only use my consoles for friends fam and exclusives.  But not sure I'd go so far as to call non PC gamers wannabes.
> 
> Anyway camera motion sensors will always be superior and all, but it really depends on the games. Killzone 3 so far is looking good, and with the move capability its looking pretty tall with eliminating the gamepad disadvantage with aiming.



Yeah, I would never say console gaming beats PC gaming, just for me, i prefer to have a good variety of games t choose from, not just FPS or RTS titles.  But for someone to say that console gamers are not 'gamer', but 'wannabes', is really sad.  

Im looking forward to Killzone 3 also, hopefully its better than part 2.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL, thats ridiculous.  Surely, to be an hardcore gamer, it depends on the amount of time you spend playing games and the number of titles you play or have played.
> 
> I would still class someone that plays a NES all day as a gamer.  Its not about what platform you use, its about dedication.
> 
> ...


lol. Get's console gamers every time. It's too easy.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Sep 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Spoken like a true Wii fanboi   How many people own Wii's, yet they sit there gathering dust?  let me tell you, a lot
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone that likes to play video games, is a 'gamer'   No matter what platform you play them on.  The fact that consoles have a bigger games catalogue than the PC is what draws me to them.  Yeah, I enjoy FPS titles on the PC, but thats where it starts and ends really.  I like having the option to play anything ie Halo Reach, Dead Rising 2, God of War III, Heavy Rain.....not just FPS or RTS titles



I just said that for the fun it of mate.  Any one who plays games is a gamer. 

and just like Wile said


> lol. Get's console gamers every time. It's too easy.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 20, 2010)

What i forgot to add is , i don't feel bad about dust , since , i do play it when games come out , but only the main franchises , so we got a new galaxy , new metroid (a bit crippled) , and new zelda is coming , who knows about F zero , and rumors about starfox are ... well quite promising that should be announced damn it's about time. If it's not the next year ill be disappointed since what they got , nothing for the next years E3 ,it's got to be starfox or F zero or both!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> lol. Get's console gamers every time. It's too easy.



You bugger, you got me.  I usually get your sense of humour, well played sir 



mdsx1950 said:


> I just said that for the fun it of mate.  Any one who plays games is a gamer.
> 
> and just like Wile said



LOL, yeah, it just makes sense.



RuskiSnajper said:


> What i forgot to add is , i don't feel bad about dust , since , i do play it when games come out , but only the main franchises , so we got a new galaxy , new metroid (a bit crippled) , and new zelda is coming , who knows about F zero , and rumors about starfox are ... well quite promising that should be announced damn it's about time. If it's not the next year ill be disappointed since what they got , nothing for the next years E3 ,it's got to be starfox or F zero or both!



Nintendo really needs to develope the Wii 2.  The Wii would probbaly be very good if it had the graphical capabilities of the 360/PS3.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> lol. Get's console gamers every time. It's too easy.



(Gives Wile E a high five)

How to troll exhibition complete! HookeyStreet when you make a thread like this you have to expect people to troll you a little. After all this is a PC dominant forum. I was just F#$kin with you about the Wii stuff. I hope you enjoy your new toys.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 20, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> (Gives Wile E a high five)
> 
> How to troll exhibition complete!



Yeah, he got me.  I dont usually bite so easily, but the statement was so extreme, i coudl keep quiet


----------



## Wile E (Sep 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah, he got me.  I dont usually bite so easily, but the statement was so extreme, i coudl keep quiet



What can I say? I know the topics you can't resist. lol.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> What can I say? I know the topics you can't resist. lol.



  I was well and truly sucked in m8


----------



## WhiteLotus (Sep 20, 2010)

so everyone that hated the wii now loves the sony/ms versions because it's so new and innovative. lol.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 20, 2010)

WhiteLotus said:


> so everyone that hated the wii now loves the sony/ms versions because it's so new and innovative. lol.



yep 



TheMailMan78 said:


> (Gives Wile E a high five)
> 
> How to troll exhibition complete! HookeyStreet when you make a thread like this you have to expect people to troll you a little. After all this is a PC dominant forum. I was just F#$kin with you about the Wii stuff. I hope you enjoy your new toys.




LOL, Mailman, if you didnt give me stick I would think something was wrong with you m8 

You and Wile =


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Nintendo really needs to develope the Wii 2.  The Wii would probbaly be very good if it had the graphical capabilities of the 360/PS3.



A lot of developers don't know how to develop for wii

Just look metroid prime graphics, on a gamecube. 

What others call HD does not matter , with HD they mean higher resolution for HDTV screens , which means nothing at all. It's all about detail in-game and if graphics are good , it's going to look great on non HD setups. 

With HD, xbox and PS3 only mean , because the meaning of HD is not about graphics , it's about RESOLUTION , and what it means is simple, bigger screen. 

And , bigger screen would just euqal lower quality of the image/bad graphics more noticable  Supposably you won't sit 10 meters behind, you would be away from the screen a little bit farther than non hdtv. If it does support HD, it wouldn't be stretched or scaled of coruse but you know what i mean.

Compare Halo graphics to any metroid prime.  HD does not matter at all, if the textures and all other graphics effects aren't done well.

Third party developers weren't able to develop a single good title on wii particularly because nobody invests in , nobody knows that with professional approach you can have great graphics regardless of HD or not , Metroid Prime 3 proves this all the way , and it's running at 60 FPS. 

Retro studios is like "ID software" of consoles.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 20, 2010)

RuskiSnajper said:


> A lot of developers don't know how to develop for wii
> 
> Just look metroid prime graphics, on a gamecube.
> 
> ...



Not really.  If you plug any current gen console into a CRT TV via the standard composite cable that comes with all new consoles, it looks terrible.  But plug the 360 or PS3 into an LCD TV @ 720p/1080p, they look great, considering how old the technology is now.  

The same can not be said about the Wii.  I have used a Wii with a component cable, yeah it looked better than the same console connected to the same 42" LCD via a composite cable, but the graphics quality was still very poor (because its still only a low powered console running at only 480p or 576i)

The GPU/CPU in the Wii is nowhere near as powerful as the ones in the 360 or PS3, this is why the graphics are crap.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 20, 2010)

Even Nintendo said the Wii isn't meant to compete with the other systems, they're not focused on the systems graphics but more on the games/experience.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 20, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Even Nintendo said the Wii isn't meant to compete with the other systems, they're not focused on the systems graphics but more on the games/experience.



Yeah, I know this.  But dont you think its time for Nintendo to step up and make a console with good graphics and games with good gameplay?

People talk out of their arse when they say "graphics dont mean anything, its all about gameplay!".  Would you play games on your PC with an old X1900 @ 800 x 600, no way!!

Obviously, if the game looks great but has terrible gameplay it = FAIL.  But a great looking game with great gameplay = WIN.

Im 31 years old, so by law I have to love Nintendo, I grew up playing Mario etc, but its time for them to get serious!  They can still have a console that is family orientated, but looks great also.  FFS, its 2010 and they still use 480p, WTF!!!  The Wii is the only current gen console that can actually look WORSE when connected to an HDTV.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah, I know this.  But dont you think its time for Nintendo to step up and make a console with good graphics and games with good gameplay?
> 
> People talk out of their arse when they say "graphics dont mean anything, its all about gameplay!".  Would you play games on your PC with an old X1900 @ 800 x 600, no way!!
> 
> Obviously, if the game looks great but has terrible gameplay it = FAIL.  But a great looking game with great gameplay = WIN.



It's a balance of both, i think a truly great game needs to have great gameplay and at least current gen visuals to really meet my needs and immerse me more.

Nintendo could step up to a beefier system if they wanted to, but that's not their goal. They aren't focused solely on what the hardcore what, they find their appeal in the masses. And so far it's been working great for them, they have been the best selling Console so far.

As a ''hardcore'' gamer, would it be cool to see a Nintendo console with some epic visuals?, hells ya. But of course, that's not the way they want to go, they want to separate themselves from being the same old system.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Sep 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> You and Wile =



What about me???  I'm the one who started it


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 20, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> It's a balance of both, i think a truly great game needs to have great gameplay and at least current gen visuals to really meet my needs and immerse me more.
> 
> Nintendo could step up to a beefier system if they wanted to, but that's not their goal. They aren't focused solely on what the hardcore what, they find their appeal in the masses. And so far it's been working great for them, they have been the best selling Console so far.
> 
> As a ''hardcore'' gamer, would it be cool to see a Nintendo console with some epic visuals?, hells ya. But of course, that's not the way they want to go, they want to separate themselves from being the same old system.



Yeah the Wii sells well.  It sells to bored housewives and young children.  I know this is their target audience, but I would love to own a new nintendo console that has current gen hardware (maybe even newer than the 360/PS3) with great titles to pick from   Picture this, a brand new Mario, designed around the nVIDIA 4xx GPU, holy sh!t balls! 



mdsx1950 said:


> What about me???  I'm the one who started it



Sorry dude   Hookey  mdsx1950.  Better?


----------



## Frizz (Sep 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah, I know this.  But dont you think its time for Nintendo to step up and make a console with good graphics and games with good gameplay?



You seem to be forgetting about the N64, that dominated all that was gaming in its time. I'm sure if Nintendo wanted to target that market again they'd be able to do it flawlessly. The Wii may not have the best graphics but its actually the best selling and most popular console here in Australia.

I have high hopes for nintendo, but at the moment they do not appeal to me one bit.


----------



## mdsx1950 (Sep 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Sorry dude   Hookey  mdsx1950.  Better?



 Thanks bro.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 20, 2010)

randomflip said:


> You seem to be forgetting about the N64, that dominated all that is gaming in its time. I'm sure if Nintendo wanted to target that market again they'd be able to do it flawlessly. The Wii may not have the best graphics but its actually the best selling and most popular console here in Australia.



Yeah, but its mainly because its the cheapest console around.  Obviously, if it isnt broke, dont fix it.  If Nintendo are still making cash from it, the must know what they are doing.....but it doesnt stop us gamers above the age of 6 wanting an hardcore nintendo console lol 

PS: Im sure the Playstation 1 was dominant back then?????



mdsx1950 said:


> Thanks bro.




Your welcome


----------



## Frizz (Sep 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah, but its mainly because its the cheapest console around.  Obviously, if it isnt broke, dont fix it.  If Nintendo are still making cash from it, the must know what they are doing.....but it doesnt stop us gamers above the age of 6 wanting an hardcore nintendo console lol



Hehe now if only they would make a next gen Nintendo 64, now that would kick ass.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 20, 2010)

randomflip said:


> Hehe now if only they would make a next gen Nintendo 64, now that would kick ass.



If the Wii 2 had a current gen CPU & GPU, I would snap one up at launch!


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah the Wii sells well.  It sells to bored housewives and young children.  I know this is their target audience, but I would love to own a new nintendo console that has current gen hardware (maybe even newer than the 360/PS3) with great titles to pick from



You sound pretty uninformed.

Their goal is to sell to everyone, and yes that means housewives and little girls, because they like to have fun to. They want the target audience to be everyone, and so far, it's been working for them.

They have some great titles on the Wii to. I think you're to obsessed with looking at the smaller picture, you just want power over creativity and new ideas, and instead embrace the same thing regurgitated concept over and over again. Powerful systems are great, but not everyone has to follow suit to make money, hell Nintendo made the most money from not following the crowd, if anything, it's the other systems that need to take down note from Nintendo as to what needs to get done.(and it looks they are from the release of Move and Kinect)

And keep in mind i own a PS3 and i love it, so no bias here.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 20, 2010)

Why are so many people dissing the Move when yall haven't even tried it? So quick to say its  a gimmick and all just because its different? 

It works and its fun.

Innovation isn't in the idea, its in the quality of the product. 3D Movements and Tracking items on the Move so you can see a sword in you hand is innovation to me.

And this whole Wanna Be Gamers vs Real Gamers crap is really annoying. Gaming is Gaming, what you do it on and what you do it with is just preference.  

Anyone who thinks the Move is just around to swing some stick in the air is dead wrong and really needs to look up info on the Move.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 20, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Why are so many people dissing the Move when yall haven't even tried it? So quick to say its  a gimmick and all just because its different?
> 
> It works and its fun.
> 
> ...



I agree.

And i have a PS3 and have yet to try Move, i just don't think it's for me at this moment. It seems mainly aimed at the casual market, and the games generally in that market aren't very appealing to me. I'll wait and see what other games come out for move, then i'll make a decision on whether or not it's worth it.

I'm actually going to check out some more videos on it and the games to get more of a sense of how it works and how the games compliment it.

Also, i don't think Move is a great thing for us gamers that just want to game and not get a workout while we do. lol(i just want to sit on my ass and game lol)

EDIT: never mind, i just saw someone playing Socom with it while they were sitting down.... it needs more of those games lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 20, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I agree.
> 
> And i have a PS3 and have yet to try Move, i just don't think it's for me at this moment. It seems mainly aimed at the casual market, and the games generally in that market aren't very appealing to me. I'll wait and see what other games come out for move, then i'll make a decision on whether or not it's worth it.
> 
> ...



Yeah I can dig that. If its not for you it its not for you  But the great thing is you can sit and Game with the Move it all just depends on the game. For instance RUSE, you can sit and game and it makes RTS a whole lot better on the console (and in my opinion more entertaining). The only thing is you'd have to hold a really light controller in your hand vs having a mouse held up by a desk. 

I was going to wait before I got the move due to its price, but I just couldn't wait.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 20, 2010)

I wasnt dissing the move because it's different... rather the fact that it's nothing new. Although the more I think about it Wii graphics are voice queues are pretty annoying. So if I did want to invest in a console for media, hardcore gaming, and family novelty gaming I would/will probably buy a PS3.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Sep 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Not really.  If you plug any current gen console into a CRT TV via the standard composite cable that comes with all new consoles, it looks terrible.  But plug the 360 or PS3 into an LCD TV @ 720p/1080p, they look great, considering how old the technology is now.
> 
> The same can not be said about the Wii.  I have used a Wii with a component cable, yeah it looked better than the same console connected to the same 42" LCD via a composite cable, but the graphics quality was still very poor (because its still only a low powered console running at only 480p or 576i)
> 
> The GPU/CPU in the Wii is nowhere near as powerful as the ones in the 360 or PS3, this is why the graphics are crap.



What game did you play on Wii? Im not talking about 80% of childware that's on wii.


Soul calibor 2 looked better on GCN than Soul calibor 4 on Xbox. I saw it my self real life at a friend.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 20, 2010)

don't you all know that the wii, kinect and move are all part of a government conspiracy to force fat gamers to get into shape?


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Sep 20, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> don't you all know that the wii, kinect and move are all part of a government conspiracy to force fat gamers to get into shape?



I like that!

Fight the power! Be fat and lazy!

If this were true I'd be the new James Madison.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 20, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I like that!
> 
> Fight the power! Be fat and lazy!



LOL

I think we all need to agree that NOTHING will beat having buttons etc:





But motion controllers can be good also, if implimented right


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 20, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> LOL
> 
> I think we all need to agree that NOTHING will beat having buttons etc:
> 
> ...





That's probably one of the best controller Ive seen in years.


----------



## kid41212003 (Sep 20, 2010)

That's shirt is too short for her. You're suppose to put your fingers on it not above it .


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 20, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> That's probably one of the best controller Ive seen in years.



I know, I wouldnt even care what the graphics were like on that console


----------



## Wile E (Sep 22, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Why are so many people dissing the Move when yall haven't even tried it? So quick to say its  a gimmick and all just because its different?
> 
> It works and its fun.
> 
> ...


If I can't sit on my ass and relax on my couch while playing a game, it's a gimmicky piece of crap, period. The whole purpose of video gaming for me is specifically to NOT EXERCISE. 90% of the stuff that's gonna release for this is gonna be just like Wii.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> If I can't sit on my ass and relax on my couch while playing a game, it's a gimmicky piece of crap, period. The whole purpose of video gaming for me is specifically to NOT EXERCISE. 90% of the stuff that's gonna release for this is gonna be just like Wii.



Like the Wii, impossible. (3D motion, Camera, Voice Recording (Possibly Commands), Embedding Weapons on the Controller, 16 Million Color LED for Motion Accuracy in any environment.) Like the Wii lol you make me laugh.

Is it a gimmick, hardly. I can respect the fact you want to sit on your ass when you game, you should show some respect to those who don't. I just had a blast with my Family playing Start the Party and me Personally had tons of fun Playing Ruse and I'm already 2 Hours into Sports Champions I for one am really glad this exists.

What I really can't wait is for an immersive RPG maybe like Fable with Bows and Swords that I can use my move controllers with, cause the Archery and Gladiator games on Sports Champions has me drooling for more.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 22, 2010)

Meh. Still a gimmick. Uber technology doesn't make it any less gimmicky.

I personally hope it fails so companies don't start focusing exclusively on motion control, and screw those of us who game to relax out of our enjoyment.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Meh. Still a gimmick. Uber technology doesn't make it any less gimmicky.
> 
> I personally hope it fails so companies don't start focusing exclusively on motion control, and screw those of us who game to relax out of our enjoyment.



I wouldn't call this "Uber" Technology but it most certainly is Technology that works.

To think that Sony (Or any company for that matter) spending time on developing the Move as potentially  screwing over the classic and original style of gaming since the day gaming was born is asinine.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Meh. Still a gimmick. Uber technology doesn't make it any less gimmicky.
> 
> I personally hope it fails so companies don't start focusing exclusively on motion control, and screw those of us who game to relax out of our enjoyment.



Im exactly the same.  I dont like jumping around like a tw@ after a long day at work.  I want to veg out with a pad in my hand.  But, I will admit to enjoying the Move right now.  Hopefully, its not solely because its a new toy lol 

I had a go of Resident Evil 4 Wii Edition and found that to be quite good with the Wiimote.  Im sure even us lazy sods will find some good titles to make use of the motion controller with


----------



## Wile E (Sep 22, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I wouldn't call this "Uber" Technology but it most certainly is Technology that works.
> 
> To think that Sony spending time on developing the Move as potentially  screwing over the classic and original style of gaming since the day gaming was born is asinine.



It's not asinine if it starts to sell big. Developers will start to prefer deving for it over the conventional controls as it will provide them with more sales. Yet, their production budgets don't increase. Meaning that, while the game may technically support a regular controller, it doesn't mean it will support it well. They have to sacrifice dev costs somewhere.

It's perfectly reasonable for a gamer of my type to be worried over this. Just look how much attention motion control has been getting lately.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> It's not asinine if it starts to sell big. Developers will start to prefer deving for it over the conventional controls as it will provide them with more sales. Yet, their production budgets don't increase. Meaning that, while the game may technically support a regular controller, it doesn't mean it will support it well. They have to sacrifice dev costs somewhere.
> 
> It's perfectly reasonable for a gamer of my type to be worried over this. Just look how much attention motion control has been getting lately.



I dont want the game devs to move away from control pad support in favour of motion   I would like the choice to use either


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 22, 2010)

The wii gets boring.. and so will M$ and Shitonys motion thingers...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> It's not asinine if it starts to sell big. Developers will start to prefer deving for it over the conventional controls as it will provide them with more sales. Yet, their production budgets don't increase. Meaning that, while the game may technically support a regular controller, it doesn't mean it will support it well. They have to sacrifice dev costs somewhere.
> 
> It's perfectly reasonable for a gamer of my type to be worried over this. Just look how much attention motion control has been getting lately.



Your still talking hypothetically and I still doubt that all games will ever become Move Exclusive. You'll have games designed specifically for Move or Games that were made for normal controllers patched to support the Move never the other way around.

Even if sales are extraordinarily good and sales seem to suggest everyone in the market is buying Move and Move games you still can't replace the controller, ergo why I think what your saying is asinine. I also doubt developers will not be able to implement regular control's do to price cuts... come on thats like the easiest thing to develop in a game and all this is assuming the absolute worst case scenario for normal controllers. 

Also when I say I Move I mean to  imply all Motion Controllers used in every and any console.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 22, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Your still talking hypothetically and I still doubt that all games will ever become Move Exclusive. You'll have games designed specifically for Move or Games that were made for normal controllers patched to support the Move never the other way around.
> 
> Even if sales are extraordinarily good and sales seem to suggest everyone in the market is buying Move and Move games you still can't replace the controller, ergo why I think what your saying is asinine. I also doubt developers will not be able to implement regular control's do to price cuts... come on thats like the easiest thing to develop in a game and all this is assuming the absolute worst case scenario for normal controllers.
> 
> Also when I say I Move I mean to  imply all Motion Controllers used in every and any console.



I have a feeling that it will just be a case of games being 'Move compatible', not essential.  When it comes to hardcore games I mean.  Not move tech demo titles lol.

Honestly guys, if your thinking about picking up Move, give it a go, whats the worst that can happen?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 22, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I have a feeling that it will just be a case of games being 'Move compatible', not essential.  When it comes to hardcore games I mean.  Not move tech demo titles lol.
> 
> Honestly guys, if your thinking about picking up Move, give it a go, whats the worst that can happen?



Yeah exactly. Wile was just saying he hopes the Move fails (That hurt my feelings) because he thinks its going to take all the thunder away from normal gaming people which just isn't true. 

It is fun and I'm willing to bet Wile would lose a few pounds with this lol.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 22, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Your still talking hypothetically and I still doubt that all games will ever become Move Exclusive. You'll have games designed specifically for Move or Games that were made for normal controllers patched to support the Move never the other way around.
> 
> Even if sales are extraordinarily good and sales seem to suggest everyone in the market is buying Move and Move games you still can't replace the controller, ergo why I think what your saying is asinine. I also doubt developers will not be able to implement regular control's do to price cuts... come on thats like the easiest thing to develop in a game and all this is assuming the absolute worst case scenario for normal controllers.
> 
> Also when I say I Move I mean to  imply all Motion Controllers used in every and any console.


Standard controls are easy to screw up as it is. You still get games with shit controls to this very day. You think adding yet another thing to dev for is going to make the situation any better?

Nope, still not asinine. It's a very real possibility if this takes off.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 22, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Yeah exactly. Wile was just saying he hopes the Move fails (That hurt my feelings) because he thinks its going to take all the thunder away from normal gaming people which just isn't true.



I can understand what Wile is saying, because I used to say the same thing.  If the major titles support pad and move, there is no problem


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Standard controls are easy to screw up as it is. You still get games with shit controls to this very day. You think adding yet another thing to dev for is going to make the situation any better?
> 
> Nope, still not asinine. It's a very real possibility if this takes off.



And I'm just trying to say that you'll either have games meant for Move or normal games that get patched to use Move. So you won't have developers developing less for one and more for another. Thus no change in quality (If any) for either one.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 22, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> And I'm just trying to say that you'll either have games meant for Move or normal games that get patched to use Move. So you won't have developers developing less for one and more for another. Thus no change in quality (If any) for either one.



If the games devs develope the title with control pad use in mind, but then release an update for move use, everyone will be happy   The good thing is, Move is not the primary controller, the pad is.  Unlike the Wii situation.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 22, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> And I'm just trying to say that you'll either have games meant for Move or normal games that get patched to use Move. So you won't have developers developing less for one and more for another. Thus no change in quality (If any) for either one.



I disagree. Again, my opinion's based on *IF* this gets really popular. If it doesn't, I have nothing to worry about. There is also the possibility of this becoming the standard control in the next PS system, if it gets really popular.

That's why I refuse to support it. I don't want it to even be a possibility.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I disagree. Again, my opinion's based on *IF* this gets really popular. If it doesn't, I have nothing to worry about.
> 
> That's why I refuse to support it. I don't want it to even be a possibility.



Alright man, what ever floats your boat Shits fun though


----------



## Wile E (Sep 22, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Alright man, what ever floats your boat Shits fun though



Look at my edit for another concern I thought of.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> I disagree. Again, my opinion's based on *IF* this gets really popular. If it doesn't, I have nothing to worry about. There is also the possibility of this becoming the standard control in the next PS system, if it gets really popular.
> 
> That's why I refuse to support it. I don't want it to even be a possibility.



If it does take off, like yourself, i hope it doesnt take over   EDIT: I didnt think about that (PS4 motion control only )



AphexDreamer said:


> Alright man, what ever floats your boat Shits fun though



Im enjoying Start The Party LMFAO!!!!!!!


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 22, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Look at my edit for another concern I thought of.



As much fun as the move is I just can't see it replacing normal controllers in games like COD and the likes. I feel like I can safely that nothing will replace the standard controller until maybe several years into the feature but whatever that is will certainly replace the Move as well. 

And if it does become the standard controller in the next PS system well maybe its time we all changed from 16 bit graphics to 32 bit.

But the way I see it is like this... Think of the Move as the Guitar in Gutiar Hero or the Drums in Rock Band. Think of the Move as the Dance Pad in Dance Dance Revolution. 

Those certainly never replaced the standard controllers and I don't expect the move to either.




HookeyStreet said:


> Im enjoying Start The Party LMFAO!!!!!!!



Hell yeah man! I've laughed so hard with my family in that game, never had bonding like that haha.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 22, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Hell yeah man! I've laughed so hard with my family in that game, never had bonding like that haha.



Yeah, the wife and kids love it   Its funny, because Ive kept my console @ 3.41, for obvious reasons, but my wife has made me promise to keep it legit because she likes it so much now lol


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 22, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah, the wife and kids love it   Its funny, because Ive kept my console @ 3.41, for obvious reasons, but my wife has made me promise to keep it legit because she likes it so much now lol



I'm on jailbreak and I play it just fine.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 24, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'm on jailbreak and I play it just fine.



 I got my PS3AVR through the post, but, it turns out they are fakes (MicroSD card readers with the card slot removed actually LOL).  So, Im waiting for my PS3BREAK to be delivered 

What are you using m8?


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Sep 24, 2010)

I like this PlayStation Vibrator. It even has a light bulb as the head. Imagine a glowing tummy!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 24, 2010)

pr0n Inspector said:


> I like this PlayStation Vibrator. It even has a light bulb as the head. Imagine a glowing tummy!



You like living up to your username dont you


----------



## f22a4bandit (Sep 24, 2010)

I think Sony is looking to get more families to buy their system than anything else with the Move. Look at the current commercial running right now. If you think that their advertising isn't going to be effective enough with their commercial campaign, you're entitled to that opinion. I, however, believe that this is a smart move on their part. They're branding the PS3 as an all-in-one system, which is dead on. You can't say that about the XBOX 360 or Nintendo Wii. Obviously with declining sales for both Sony and Microsoft, you'd want to reach into a new market. You'd be surprised how much power kids have in purchasing decisions.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 24, 2010)

f22a4bandit said:


> I think Sony is looking to get more families to buy their system than anything else with the Move. Look at the current commercial running right now. If you think that their advertising isn't going to be effective enough with their commercial campaign, you're entitled to that opinion. I, however, believe that this is a smart move on their part. They're branding the PS3 as an all-in-one system, which is dead on. You can't say that about the XBOX 360 or Nintendo Wii. Obviously with declining sales for both Sony and Microsoft, you'd want to reach into a new market. You'd be surprised how much power kids have in purchasing decisions.



I agree.  Out of all the current consoles, the PS3 is the best allrounder.  

You cant blame companies like Sony and M$ wanting a slice of Nintendo's pie


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 24, 2010)

I completely agree with you on that statement hookey.  PS3 has always been the best valued console of the three.  A little bit of everything and it's awesome


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 24, 2010)

give me native mkv support and the ability to ftp files to it and you have yourself a winner.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> give me native mkv support and the ability to ftp files to it and you have yourself a winner.



But then it's just becoming a PC like the rest of the Consoles are slowly doing.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 24, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> I completely agree with you on that statement hookey.  PS3 has always been the best valued console of the three.  A little bit of everything and it's awesome



Yep, really good console.  The media playback on it pees all over the 360's 



Easy Rhino said:


> give me native mkv support and the ability to ftp files to it and you have yourself a winner.



That would really cheer me up 



CDdude55 said:


> But then it's just becoming a PC like the rest of the Consoles are slowly doing.



Who gives a shit?  The more files it plays, the better!  It will always be a console at heart.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 24, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> But then it's just becoming a PC like the rest of the Consoles are slowly doing.



well, a pc that i don't have to dick around with.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> well, a pc that i don't have to dick around with.



Yeah, I dont understand the reasoning behind the comparison?  Who cares if a console is pretty much a basic PC?


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 24, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Yeah, I dont understand the reasoning behind the comparison?  Who cares if a console is pretty much a basic PC?



I agree to an extent, but i disagree even more. But i shall not go into that.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 24, 2010)

the nice thing about having a console that can do pretty much everything a pc can do is that i don't have to worry about breaking it


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 24, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> I got my PS3AVR through the post, but, it turns out they are fakes (MicroSD card readers with the card slot removed actually LOL).  So, Im waiting for my PS3BREAK to be delivered
> 
> What are you using m8?



I ended up getting A TI-84 Silver of Ebay for $90. I needed one to begin with and now I use it to Jailbreak


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> the nice thing about having a console that can do pretty much everything a pc can do is that i don't have to worry about breaking it





HookeyStreet said:


> Who gives a shit?  The more files it plays, the better!  It will always be a console at heart.



Sure, im done.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 24, 2010)

another nice thing about it is that i keep the console with my tv and receiver and what not. i dont currently have a separate htpc and wouldnt need one if the ps3 would just support mkv and other things! i dont want to build an htpc and i dont want to drag my pc into the media room just to play a tv show!


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> another nice thing about it is that i keep the console with my tv and receiver and what not. i dont currently have a separate htpc and wouldnt need one if the ps3 would just support mkv and other things! i dont want to build an htpc and i dont want to drag my pc into the media room just to play a tv show!



Buy a really long HDMI cable and run it into the room that way!  I've got a 50 ft HDMI cable linking my pc to my amp/tv so I can watch DBZ episodes and ESPN 3 on the big screen w/ 7.1 audio!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> another nice thing about it is that i keep the console with my tv and receiver and what not. i dont currently have a separate htpc and wouldnt need one if the ps3 would just support mkv and other things! i dont want to build an htpc and i dont want to drag my pc into the media room just to play a tv show!



http://ncix.com/products/?sku=42231...acture=Western Digital WD Retail&promoid=1223


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 24, 2010)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> http://ncix.com/products/?sku=42231...acture=Western Digital WD Retail&promoid=1223



i know. i wouldnt need one of those if the sony people would stop being retards


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 24, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i know. i wouldnt need one of those if the sony people would stop being retards



True. Thats one of the reasons I haven't purchased a PS3 for media purposes. DRM blows.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 25, 2010)

PS3 Media Server goes a long way to alleviating some of the headaches, but not quite all of them.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 25, 2010)

Wile E said:


> PS3 Media Server goes a long way to alleviating some of the headaches, but not quite all of them.



ps3 media server is great but is still 1 step behind what i need. mkv for the ps3 and linux support and ftp support!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 25, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> ps3 media server is great but is still 1 step behind what i need. mkv for the ps3 and linux support and ftp support!



Oh, I agree man. For it to be perfect for me, it needs linux put back(although I never updated past 3.15 anyway), mkv w/styled subs, file system support for files larger than 4GB (preferably NTFS), FTP (already done with Jailbreak), and the ability to browse Samba shares.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 25, 2010)

Ubuntu for JB Systems .

http://www.ps3news.com/PS3-Hacks/ubuntu-ps3-jailbreak-virtualbox-image-for-psgroove-arrives/


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 25, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Oh, I agree man. For it to be perfect for me, it needs linux put back(although I never updated past 3.15 anyway), mkv w/styled subs, file system support for files larger than 4GB (preferably NTFS), FTP (already done with Jailbreak), and the ability to browse Samba shares.



we have all the great ideas! we could be millionaires


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 25, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> we have all the great ideas! we could be millionaires



Sony is already aware of most of things you want and already knows the PS3 is capable of doing more convenient things than it can at its present time. Most likely they just save it so they can have an excuse for more firmware updates in the future.  

Thankfully JB speeds the whole process up. We no longer have to wait for Sony, since we (The Community) can work on it now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 25, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Sony is already aware of most of things you want and already knows the PS3 is capable of doing more convenient things than it can at its present time. Most likely just save it so they can have an excuse for more firmware updates in the future.
> 
> Thankfully JB speeds the whole process up. We no longer have to wait for Sony, since we (The Community) can work on it now.



i know. that is why the


----------



## AphexDreamer (Sep 25, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> i know. that is why the



Right! ^_^ 

You guys think its right for development on the PS3 to be exclusive to developers ? I personally think everyone should have the ability to code for the PS3 the same way as on the PC. I guess thats asking for to much...


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 25, 2010)

AphexDreamer said:


> Right! ^_^
> 
> You guys think its right for development on the PS3 to be exclusive to developers ? I personally think everyone should have the ability to code for the PS3 the same way as on the PC. I guess thats asking for to much...



hrm, software developers have to pay a fee to microsoft to create programs too. not sure if that is what you mean.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 28, 2010)

I picked up the Move bundle plus an extra move controller last week. 

I have never been a big fan of this shit but the Wife really wanted it. I'm impressed with the accuracy and it feels way better than the wii to me. The system lacks any quality games though. Still; the Wife had a blast playing it the other night and I had a big smile watching her. I think given enough time the Move will have some good games. I'm looking at this as a way to get the family together to play.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 30, 2010)

WhiteNoise said:


> I picked up the Move bundle plus an extra move controller last week.
> 
> I have never been a big fan of this shit but the Wife really wanted it. I'm impressed with the accuracy and it feels way better than the wii to me. The system lacks any quality games though. Still; the Wife had a blast playing it the other night and I had a big smile watching her. I think given enough time the Move will have some good games. I'm looking at this as a way to get the family together to play.



You need to grab 'Start the Party' and 'Sports Champions'.  STP is a good laugh with the wife n kids  and the table tennis etc on SC is awesome


----------

